# Question for those of you in the American military...



## JJR512 (Oct 20, 2010)

This question isn't really about EMS but is directed specifically at those of you who are, or have been, in a branch of the US Armed Forces.

You know how on the newer uniforms...Not dress, but the camouflage, I guess "TDU"s...Instead of patches being sewn directly on to the shirts, they use Velcro instead, right? What I want to know is if the Velcro on the shirt is the soft fuzzy "loop" part, or if it's the scratchier "hook" part. Also, about how big is the Velcro part on the upper arm area?


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 21, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/2d9ngpy


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> http://tinyurl.com/2d9ngpy



Damn, got me again...ROFL


----------



## egorg123 (Oct 25, 2010)

soft fuzzy part is on the shirt, but we dont call it velcro, we call hoop and loop fastner


----------



## turbojohnj (Oct 31, 2010)

yep like he said on the uniform itself its the soft part and the patches and the harder brissley part..lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 31, 2010)

Velcro is a trademarked name. "Hook and loop fastener" isn't and refers to the same thing. They don't use "Velcro" because this way they can avoid trademark issues.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Oct 31, 2010)

JJR512,
I think this is an Army specific problem/question, as the Marines don't do unit patches on their cammies so no velcro required, Air Force only sews rank on, and I have no clue about the Navy . Being Army I would be much happier with the higher initial costs of sew on patches, and badges as we had on the previous uniform to do away with the current hook and loop setup.
Pretty good description here:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_Combat_Uniform


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 31, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> Velcro is a trademarked name. "Hook and loop fastener" isn't and refers to the same thing. They don't use "Velcro" because this way they can avoid trademark issues.



I'm sure the Army doesn't care one whit about whether they use a product with a trademarked name or not. For something as inconsequential as this, I'm sure they just use whatever is cheapest, or possibly they use whichever brand is offering the biggest kickback. Who knows...who cares.

When _I_ refer to hook-and-loop fasteners, though, I almost always say Velcro (er, excuse me, Velcro®) unless I know otherwise.


----------



## egorg123 (Nov 2, 2010)

No, they do care. Otherwise they would not of made a point out of not calling it velcro when I was in.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 3, 2010)

So far as I know, the Navy only has name and service tapes along with rank on cammies. NSW does wear the Budweiser on their cammies too, I don't know for the rest, SWOs, SWCCs, Submariners, Aviators, etc. 

And I believe the Army calls their battle uniforms ACUs. Cold be wrong.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 9, 2010)

Since the uniform subject was brought up, Any idea when the ACU will be "out" and the new multicam will be "in" for the army.  I know some units are being issued the new multicams that are currently deployed... Any insights or opinions


----------



## apagea99 (Nov 10, 2010)

I've no idea. The ACUs are kinda comfy though. It's like wearing your pajamas to work every day (minus the boots anyway). And with the new fleece I just got issued, it's like wearing my jammies and a snuggie to work!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

apagea99 said:


> I've no idea. The ACUs are kinda comfy though. It's like wearing your pajamas to work every day (minus the boots anyway). *And with the new fleece* I just got issued, it's like wearing my jammies and a snuggie to work!



I know the fleece are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i know what you mean about comfy...


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 10, 2010)

I hate that new green fleece with a passion got it issued when I was in A-stan and got the shaggy looking version. Looked like a bathroom carpet.


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 18, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> I hate that new green fleece with a passion got it issued when I was in A-stan and got the shaggy looking version. Looked like a bathroom carpet.



You must have an ugly bathroom carpet haha


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 18, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> You must have an ugly bathroom carpet haha



And now an ugly jacket to match it. Being a reservist though I just wear the black and no one seems to care. Or know, as most  don't have the Gen III issue unless they deployed,


----------

